# sputtering targets Au backed by Mo



## DNIndustry (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey board

A friend came into a bunch of these anyone have any knowledge about these.


----------



## Lou (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't look like sputtering targets to me and they wouldn't back Au with Mo (they'd back it with Cu or In like anything else). 

Happy to buy as Mo scrap. XRF is probably confusing W rich face with Au


Lou


----------



## DNIndustry (Nov 17, 2014)

they seem to be sandwiched together. they have a bluish tarnish like pd gets. could they be an alloy or just a gold face for protection. it says 27% AU not getting a good read on the small dopen circles. filipping over the back metal says 99% Mo


----------



## Lou (Nov 17, 2014)

Hmm. Now that I see they're smaller than I thought.

Maybe it is a gold plating. Pretty rough shape.


FYI, Mo will oxidize a nice blue/purple with heat and small amounts of air.

If you have a bunch of them, would be willing to run them after you sent a sample in...


----------



## ssabovic (Nov 18, 2014)

bas on my exp.this is moly as a base material and gold on it some are tungsten with gold on it .


----------



## ssabovic (Nov 18, 2014)

there is silicone under gold plating,this items you can find in big transformer cabinets.base material can be tungsten or molybdemium.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 18, 2014)

I've processed those before but I can't remember how I did it. Cyanide, probably. The ones I had were Mo and they came from old silicon rectifiers. I'm thinking they ran fairly high in gold.


----------



## kurtak (Nov 19, 2014)

These are not sputtering targets - they come out of a hockey puck style SCR (Silicone Controlled Rectifier) (diode) like this :arrow: http://ccipower.com/support/resources/technical-reference/scr-controller-description

They have a nice heavy piece of copper top & bottom separated by a ceramic housing - the Mo &/or W disc is inside the housing between the copper plates

I get them as scrap from a local anodizing company (2 size's)

The ones I get don't have any gold plating but they have a nice pure silver foil in them that sit's on top of the disc (a little bonus to the copper)

Kurt


----------



## DNIndustry (Nov 19, 2014)

ill be damned. ill be the first to admit im wrong. thanks.
Do you think taking the glass off the moly would be easiest. just crumbles.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 19, 2014)

> Do you think taking the glass off the moly would be easiest. just crumbles.


Using a hammer would likely work.

You might also try to heat one pretty hot (I'm guessing maybe 900-1000F, about a dark red) and then quench it in water. The silicon may or may not shatter. The silicon isn't glass but it does have some glass-like properties. Were it glass, I know it would shatter. With silicon, I don't know. If it does, the Si and Au should easily separate from the Mo or W. The Si/Au could then be put into AR - only the Au would dissolve. With silver, use nitric, of course.

I remember first trying AR directly on the parts, as is. This created a big mess with the moly. That's why I switched to cyanide.


----------



## kurtak (Nov 20, 2014)

For what it's worth - a sputter target is a piece of metal (gold or "what ever") that is targeted to cause an atomic displacement of that metal so that the atoms of that metal can be deposited on another surface (Sputtered atoms are ejected from the target)

It (sputtering) is used to apply a thin (atomic thin) coating on the surface of another substrate such as the metal coating on optical lens, window coatings, the gold colored titanium nitride coating on drill bits, the aluminum coating on DVDs & CDs, thin film integrated circuits, etc.

So a sputter target is a solid piece of the metal intended to be deposited (atomic thin) to another surface --- a gold sputter target would be a sold piece of gold

Kurt


----------



## DNIndustry (Nov 20, 2014)

thanks guys!
great info. 
Any guesses as to the solders composition.
Any ony have an idea what pure Moly Metal is worth a pound?


----------



## necromancer (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.metalprices.com/p/MolybdenumFreeChart

quick google search


----------



## DNIndustry (Nov 20, 2014)

thanks for link. i see the oxide. not the metal itself.


----------



## kurtak (Nov 21, 2014)

DNIndustry said:


> thanks for link. i see the oxide. not the metal itself.



The Molly metal is listed right above the oxide --- $25,300 per ton so $12.65/lb - that spot of course

Also just found this company :arrow: http://www.titanscraprecycling.com/ 

They buy Molly as well as rare earth metals, exotic metals, high temp alloys, ferrous & none ferrous & PM's & they do refining of PM's & rare earth metals

I called them yesterday & left a message - waiting to hear back from them

Kurt


----------



## DNIndustry (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey nice work. It would be nice to have a good paying home for exotics.


----------



## rickbb (Nov 26, 2014)

To me they look like the ceramic targets that go in the top of a high vacuum chamber for vapor deposition of various metals. The ones I used had a gold plating on them and were about that size.

A small current is run through them while the deposition is in process and the resistance is used to determine how much metal is being deposited in the chamber. 

With gold showing they may have been used in some type of gold deposition process and they may have quite a bit of gold on them.


----------

